# good set of components



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'm looking for a good set of components for a decent price, does anyone have any suggestions? 
Any info is appreciated
Thanks
Josh


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I got my Polk audio EX2560 6.5" components for 50 bucks on Ebay. 

Figure out what you want and then look it up on ebay.
You can save lots this way.

Good Luck


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

How do the polk audio's sound? I've been looking on ebay, I just don't know what is going to sound good.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well, Polk Audio makes some of the best components and for the money you really can’t beat em. 

MBquart components claim to be the best and of course they are the most expensive. 

There are quite a few other quality component speakers on the market. 
Like the Infinity Kappa Perfect and JBL makes some good ones. Also checkout Focal, they seem quite good. 

The honest to god truth is save your money and buy a middle of the road component set. Then take the money you saved and invest in some solid sound deadening and custom install yourself, so you get perfect imaging. Use a crossover or an EQ to fine tune your components and you should have a quality system that could compete with most show quality installs. Plus you did it for half the cost and that is the whole point! 

If you get the chance go to an audio shop and listen to some of the component sets. Also check out local car shows. They’re a great place to find quality component installs with great imaging and effects. Let you ear be the deciding factor… and if all else fails, buy a decent set of cheap components and install them like I said, with plenty of sound deadening, you will be better off than most. Plus you can always upgrade.

Good Luck

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm using Diamond Audio Technologies M66.1 components. They're pricey ($300-$350 for a set) but they sound fantastic. They're very accurate and the sound stage is right on your hood. Amazing speakers.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

Right now i'm deciding between Infinity's and MA audio components (6 1/2"). These seem to be the best bang for the buck, both also have silk wrapped tweets.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much is infinnity kappa perfects? and what tweaters do you guyz recommend?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I've got 2 sets of MOMO components, one in back and one in front. I don't have the tweeters installed in back yet, but what I do have is amazing! For about $350, they are the best that I've heard yet. They also come with a polk crossover.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for all of the info.
Josh


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Infinity is a good bet. I've installed a REF605CS kit and it sounds real great! Be sure to have good speakers in the rear to back those up thought...By the way i'm looking to install 6 X 9 infinity speakers in the back, anyone did that before? And i'm also looking to get an amp for my speakers but i dunno if i must get an 4 way and or two separate amps for rear and front anyone can tip me off on that?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

jfbelmar said:


> *And i'm also looking to get an amp for my speakers but i dunno if i must get an 4 way and or two separate amps for rear and front anyone can tip me off on that? *


 If the RMS rating on your front and rear speakers are different, then you're better off getting two seperate amps... one for the front and one for the rear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Any suggestions for the amps? I got REF605CS 90 watts RMS in front and REF6952I 6 X 9" 100 watts RMS in the rear.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

You need a 4 channel amp. Less costly in the long-run. Go with Audiobahn, they last a long time, amps are chrome, which always looks nice, and you can set the crossovers on the amp for the front and rear speakers separately! Check out ebay for a 4-channel audiobahn amp!


----------

